# ROM - Kin3tx, Eclipse, Liberty?



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

So now that appears that DroidTh30ry has pretty much abandoned Kin3tx, I'm thinking maybe I want to try something else. or I'm a flash-a-holic, I'm not sure which. Anyhoo, can I get some thoughts on Eclipse and Liberty vs Kin3tx?

--battery life
--speed
--smoothness

etc?

It appears Eclipse has more goodies like ability to change the pulldown, etc...

Thoughts?


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I switch back and forth. Between liberty and eclipse2.0. You can change the pulldown and a while lot more with liberty

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. Which do you like better? Which would you say is faster, smoother, better battery life? All around cooler?


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

What do you guys mean by "change the pulldown", I have ran both and I have had to manually change everything in the pulldown menu.

Edit: Are you talking about the carrier text? I assumed you were talking about editing the toggles, or png's


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

From what I understand, some of the non-Kin3tx rom's have some other options to remove the carrier text (Kin3tx does this automatically), change to different options, etc...

Though I haven't ran them, and am curious - so others who have, please chime in...


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

I am running eclipse right now and I love it. Best battery life. I stream Pandora for at least 1.5-2 he's a day check sites twitter all that stuff and when I go to sleep its usually at 30% battery (using extended).

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

ultrastigi said:


> I am running eclipse right now and I love it. Best battery life. I stream Pandora for at least 1.5-2 he's a day check sites twitter all that stuff and when I go to sleep its usually at 30% battery (using extended).
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Very nice. 4G on all the time?


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Yup.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Honestly if you're unsure of what to try just try them all. Make a backup and flash away. Try them for a couple days at least. You have to let everything settle. I say try it for 3 days then you will get a full grasp of what battery and feel are like. Everyone is different so just try them and see what you like.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## rkuhldude77 (Nov 12, 2011)

I like both they each offer differences that make flash aholics like me happy...I keep ending back with liberty when all is said and done though. Battery is good lasts a whole day with pretty aggressive use. cusomizer is awesome and the different lock screens rule. Smooth as can be for me. Eclipse is also smooth and has good battery and has different cusomizing options I feel liberty has more though. Hope this helps


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

seems like Eclipse is the only one that's being actively updated. Correct?


----------



## ultrastigi (Jul 12, 2011)

Theory just said someone else is taking over for his bionic roms.

Idk bout liberty.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Liberty has done a few updates in the small amount of time with the Bionic. I have tried every ROM, they are all pretty good, but I always go back to Liberty. It has all the customizations I like and some new ones I haven't even tried yet lol. Like it was already said, just try them all out for a couple days and you will see a huge difference with all of them


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

LDubs said:


> So now that appears that DroidTh30ry has pretty much abandoned Kin3tx, I'm thinking maybe I want to try something else. or I'm a flash-a-holic, I'm not sure which. Anyhoo, can I get some thoughts on Eclipse and Liberty vs Kin3tx?
> 
> --battery life
> --speed
> ...


this is from DroidTheory on twitter

Dri0dgod23 will be picking up and Maintaining KIN3TIX for BIONIC.









he's working on ICS on several phones, and some other stuff so yes he has abandoned it..


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

Eclipse IMO has the best battery, smoothness and is still being updated. I switch from extended battery back to stock with Eclipse and lasted more then 1 day in both 4G & 3G environments.

Liberty was great on my DX not so much on the Bionic.

I suggest you try both and get your own feeling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Liberty has all of the custom lock screens,combine that with rom toolbox (both development are with team liberty) flashing fonts, different status bar icons. And an epic blue theme. Didnt theory get a bionic in a dev contest or a donation or something?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe Theory bought all of his bionics if he even had more than one. I know he has said he had to take one back to Verizon to get flashed at site. There was talk of getting him one when he bricked but he said don't bother or something to that effect. I'm back on stock but I feel like all three roms, and especially K and L are customizable enough that maybe not much else is really needed... Just need CM to take advantage of that community of devs progress now...

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------

